# Those of you looking for a piston AR or upper. Midway has,



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

got a hell of a good deal right now on a midlength Adams Arms upper for $549. Melonited barrel and piston action built on a Adams upper receiver. (Mega)

Adams Arms AR-15 A3 Base MOE Mid Length Gas Piston Upper Assembly









And what should be a good pack for the money having some of their products.

MidwayUSA Tactical Backpack Nylon Black

Stoner steel AR mags for $9.99 also.

AR-Stoner Mag AR-15 223 Remington 30-Round Curved Body Anti Tilt


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> got a hell of a good deal right now on a midlength Adams Arms upper for $549. Melonited barrel and piston action built on a Adams upper receiver. (Mega)
> 
> Adams Arms AR-15 A3 Base MOE Mid Length Gas Piston Upper Assembly
> 
> ...


I got that upper the last time it was on sale.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If I didn't just buy the 870 I just did, I'd put an order in for one right now. Sadly, I can't take that liberty right now with other obligations. 

All someone has to do is get themselves a nice complete lower which one can get for about $300 and poof, instant piston AR-15. Less than a grand out the door.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/firearms/receivers.html


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I now have 3 lowers that need to be built. I have to get to it. :lol:

Right now I'm working on honey do's. She wants much of the house cleaned out and re-arranged so she can put in new floors.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fair deal if Midway don't stick it to you on shipping


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Midway is not SHY


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, ya made me look. This is actually cheaper than I got mine. Shipping and insurance was $15.28


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Midway is not SHY


I found that out


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Midway has always been pretty average with shipping and I do lots of business with them. An upper is no small box and not that light either. You're going to pay for it where ever you buy it. It's still a great deal. Adams upper recently went up about a hundred bucks across the board.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee is correct. I do business with Midway and they are fair on shipping. Insurance is added in also which I am good with. I've had both UPS and FedEx loose packages and it's a pain to get them to cover what they lost. The last time it took me 4 months from UPS. You will be hard pressed to find free shipping on an item like this unless they built shipping into the price. Then it will just cost more.


----------

